
I’m fed up of being asked for feedback – when did companies get so needy? (2016) - sprucely
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/07/feedback-companies-shopping-online-theatre
======
Boothroid
When I get something from Amazon that's genuinely great, or genuinely
terrible, I leave feedback. Otherwise I agree with the article - you've had my
money, now stop bothering me!

------
raybb
I always wonder how many people do those surveys online for legitimate sites
that offer to enter you into a drawing for a gift card or some other
relatively small prize. It seems like whenever I do click on one the survey is
ridiculously extensive and most questions don't even apply to me.

